# Looking at Turbo Air M3 series Fridge. Advice?



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am a contractor that works for a government entity ("the County"). I am having the County buy me a new refrigerator because the past contractor was using a residential refrigerator and the HD wouldn't pass me off with that old, white refrigerator in place. I need to get a single-door commercial refrigerator in it's place.

Does anyone have any experience with Turbo Air products? Specifically their M3 line?

This is the unit I am looking at...

http://www.turboairinc.com/index.php/m3r24-1.html

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/tur...reach-in-refrigerator-24-cu-ft/902M3R241.html

They need at least 3 bids for comparison but I think they are likely to get one of the cheaper or mid-priced units. I really do like the M3 and it has pretty good interior dimensions and features. I am thinking I will send them a few more links to more expensive True and Beverage Air units as comps but just wondering if I should settle for this or if I am asking for trouble with a cheaper Turbo Air? The compressor is only 1/4 HP but I think I would be fine. They usually just buy True or Beverage Air units so I don't think I would have a problem asking for something more expensive. I just don't see the point in wasting other people's money if these are good.

What do you think???


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the brush that cleans the condenser coils, automatically.


----------

